# KDC-X993



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I really love this headunit. It's usb functions are fantastic, although the folder menu's are a bit picky. In addition to that the menu setup is a bit non-intuitive. The important part though, is the sound.

This deck sounds excellent, it offers a plethora of features that assist with getting the setup sounding great whether it be to accomodate for sound issues with highway/road noise, or issues with compressed music. It has 5 band GEQ, which I could do without, I really wish it had a 5 band PEQ, however the sound is very very good with just a flat eq setup. I was impressed right away with how my Dynaudio System 360 sounded with these. The mid range and tweeter came alive. It was a night and day difference. I am very pleased with this headunit.

It also has a very good bluetooth setup built into it, and it does a good job when in use allowing various options. At the price point this headunit comes in at, I would not hesitate to purchase it again!

Source Units

*Looks: 9/10
Build quality/face feel: 9/10
Functionality: 9/10
Preout strength: 9/10
Features and expandability: 9/10
Sound Quality: 9/10
EQ: 9/10
Menu setup and access: 7/10
Ease of use: 8/10
Value: 10/10
Total: 88/100*


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

i had one and hated it. the joystick on the right was too touchy and daytime could not see the display at all. I swapped it out for some old school eclipse (cd5441). eclipse blows it away. i will never buy kenwood again.


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about replacing mine. I love the usb input and it has a boatload of features, but I didn't think it sounded that great. My biggest gripe is that the so called 4 volt preout is anything but. I'm running mine into an audio control EQS and I've got to turn the voltage gain almost to maximum. The sub output is a little better but the full range output is weak. I'm looking at either trying an alpine or higher end pioneer.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

frankc6 said:


> I'm thinking about replacing mine. I love the usb input and it has a boatload of features, but I didn't think it sounded that great. My biggest gripe is that the so called 4 volt preout is anything but. I'm running mine into an audio control EQS and I've got to turn the voltage gain almost to maximum. The sub output is a little better but the full range output is weak. I'm looking at either trying an alpine or higher end pioneer.


I may agree with you there, except that I run a tru ssld6 so i don't have a problem with voltage. 

At what volume did you set your amps?


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, my EQS has a built in line driver that boosts the signal to 8 volts. I set all the gains to zero and adjusted the EQS to find out that the voltage input and outputs were just about maxed because of the lack of headunit voltage. Then once I tuned everything else, I have this hissing noise like your treble is turned up too high. So, I had to back down my voltage boost off my EQS. Per a recomendation from Audio Control I tuned everything with the volume set down to 27 to see if that helped. It didn't really help. The headunit is really cool and I love the features, but I think the lows are weak and the highs don't seem very crisp. I think I'm having a voltage problem coupled with sound quality issues. I thought about buying an actual line driver but I think I'm gonna just replace the head unit. I've never had a voltage problem, but the last radio I bought was an alpine back in 2001 or 2002. I wish I would have known because I did a lot of research trying to buy the best unit and I never thought the voltage rating would be fudged from the manufacturer. So much for Kenwood Excelon.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Strange, I didn't have a problem with low end or midbass and my highs were crisp and clean, what kind of amp and speakers did you have in there?


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got all really nice stuff. I'm running 2 phoenix gold tantrum 300.2's. One bridged to 2 boston acoustics G3 tens and one running stereo to some PPi components that are basically rebadged a/d/s speakers. I've got all of this in my corvette. I shouldn't have to turn my volume up to 30 with a line driver, eq and 600 watts. And, I definitely shouldn't have any hissing sound at higher volumes. I'm definitely gonna replace the radio and I hope it solves my problem. I'll post back and let you know if it is something else. It's a shame because I really do like the radio, but sound Q is what I'm after.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya, i hope swapping it out fixes it, it sounds more and more like it's a defective HU


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think the unit is defective. I think for most people, this unit would be awesome espcecially with all the features and blue tooth. However, I use to compete many years ago and I'm looking for high quality sound. I just think the radio doesn't do what I need it to do.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

But it's weird to me, I've gone through a ton of decks, Eclipse CD7100, Pioneer DEH-P800/880prs, Alpine 9887, Clarion DXZ775USB, and a host of others and this one was my favorite deck in terms of sound quality and functionality out of a single din chassis, if only it had active functions, then it would be totally killer, for me. I have 2 993's and a 994 here right now, selling one 993, other is goin in my fiance's car and 994 will go in my beater...


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

I was thinking about trying an eclipse unit. I've got a old pioneer 9300 in my Trans Am and I love that deck. I had a Alpine 7995 and that was awesome as well. I thought about trying a 9887 but there are a lot of mixed reviews as well as no usb input which is a deal breaker for me. I was leaning towards the pioneer 800/880 but there still at the 400 dollar range. I can pick up a nice elipse for about 250.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

800/880 also don't have usb personally I lean towards Pioneer and Kenwood ......


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I had/have an X993. I agree Nismos, it did sound very good to me. Had a warmish sound to it, but lacked in the crossover section. It'll be perfect for my girlfriend's car though.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea, but to me the crossover is amazing if not running active!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

nismos14 said:


> Yea, but to me the crossover is amazing if not running active!


That's what I meant by the crossover lacking (active).


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

fish said:


> That's what I meant by the crossover lacking (active).


I definitely agree with you there, if they had some sort of active xover incorporated I'm sure it would have a ton of adjustability and be a great deck to run active with.. KENWOOD DO YOU HEAR US?!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I had this deck for a while....I miss the usb and the built in bluetooth...both worked great.....the face sucked ass....and it quite a few shots online you can see where one side of the display is not as bright as the other....I got tired of it after a while and sold it...too bad....if they would make a new face but keep all the same features I would love it....

as for sound I dont recall now if I like it or not as I have had so many decks after it I have forgot what I was using then and I am not in the same car anymore...

I think I was running a audiocontrol line driver then so I just upped the volts

I just wish the face was right....and not lop sided with the brightness...and I tried everything to make it look right ..even reversed the screeen


----------



## JimmyZ190 (Dec 19, 2009)

JAX said:


> I had this deck for a while....I miss the usb and the built in bluetooth...both worked great.....the face sucked ass....and it quite a few shots online you can see where one side of the display is not as bright as the other....I got tired of it after a while and sold it...too bad....if they would make a new face but keep all the same features I would love it....
> 
> as for sound I dont recall now if I like it or not as I have had so many decks after it I have forgot what I was using then and I am not in the same car anymore...
> 
> ...


Totally agreed on the face of this deck!

I went from an X991 to this one for BlueTooth/USB. I'm now mixed about the "upgrade". The display contrast of the multicolor capable X991 was much better. Navigation wise, it's a toss up, with the wife liking the fewer knobs of the X993. A better display would take this deck from good to great.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd say the 994 has the updated display that you guys want!! I just installed one today, and I like it al ot.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

I have this h/u as well.I would agree that the facepalte does need some improvements.Sometimes if the sunlight is shining on it you cant see the screen wich sucks!!!And the knobs are a little to sensitive to me.The sound quality of this h/u is fantastic though.Really brought my 3 way set to life.Great mid bass and highs even before i went active!!!! i dont think theres a better h/u out there for the price


----------



## Metra90 (May 6, 2010)

Got this h/u a while ago and I hope you guys can understand that amidst all the features I cant find a certain function. 

So who know how to permanently remove an iphone as the bluetooth music source?

The problem is that when the phone is plugged in it tries to play the music through bluetooth. So every time I have to change the phone's music output so it plays through the usb cable and not through the bluetooth. 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Put the radio in standby mode first, then go into the menu and you should see it.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Hows the x994 compared to the x993, other than the obvious layout, in terms of SQ. I've been looking at both. I want to upgrade from my older x791 that i've been very happy with, to kenwood that has a little more tweekability


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

SQ wise, the same.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool, i'm thinking more on the line of the x794 because I don't used bluetooth, it's the old man in me fighting progress.


----------



## Metra90 (May 6, 2010)

nismos14 said:


> Put the radio in standby mode first, then go into the menu and you should see it.


 Can you be more specific, I found how to remove it as a source but will it stay removed after I turn the car off?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I think you should go with the bluetooth. I just installed one in my dad's Acura along with a new HU.. and he is beyond happy.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, just don't know if its worth the extra 40-50 bucks verses use


----------



## Metra90 (May 6, 2010)

i think most states/provinces will ban non handsfree talking eventually so a bluetooth H/U will come in handy.


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

i had an x693 (no bluetooth version) till a week ago (damn theives), it was a great unit, just upset about the lack of active crossover capbility. once you figure out the menus its a great unit to use, i also didnt have a problem with the backlighting becasur i set my color to user defined and set everything to 9 so it was bright white, you can also adjust the contrast to see it better. i think most of these functions you have to be in standby for.


----------



## kai-wun (Oct 5, 2009)

considering "upgrading" to this when i have a bit of cash ... especially since the refurb eBay price of $169 is very attractive.

i currently have a DEH-P4800MP that came with the car. some benefits i can see right off the bat are:

-bluetooth (jawbone icon is $80 anyway ... and i don't like using headsets in general)
-USB (4-8GB keys are so cheap these days...)
-time-alignment (i feel like the left speakers are much "louder" than the right speakers ... will this "fix" it?)
-flexible xOvers points and 24db/oct slope (more flexibility and better SQ?)
-display colour flexibility (change it to red to match the rest of my interior!!)
-higher volt pre-outs
-24bit DAC

now i've some questions ... 

-will any difference in SQ be noticable?
-can i use the same harness/adaptor?
-can i control/charge iPod with the deck itself? (i read that i need to buy something, but elsewhere i read that you can just use the regular iPod usb cable)


----------



## Resonant (Mar 20, 2011)

nice source units


----------

